# Only 2 more weeks



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well our pups are 6 weeks old and got first set of shots today, the vet gave them a good look over and everyone is healthy!! No worms, no hernias, all males have all male parts, no ear mites, no hip issues, no over or under bites. Everyone looks good 

We also started heart worm preventative today. I can't believe they all leave in 2 weeks  Its sad, but I know they will be happy. All but 1 are going to LGD homes. The other is going to be a pet. 

Here is a picture of what I see every morning when I go outside to feed.


----------

